# Fart Filtering Underwear



## jar546 (May 17, 2016)

I think some of you may be getting these from your other half this year.


----------



## JBI (May 17, 2016)




----------



## chris kennedy (May 17, 2016)

Yup, our fearless leader right there.


----------



## ICE (May 17, 2016)

You ever have a dream that you're out in public in your underwear?.....you are living your dream.  Dancing no less.  At first I thought, "Where do I know this guy from".....It took a little while before I started to laugh... I guess I couldn't believe that you did it.


----------



## MtnArch (May 18, 2016)

One free pair for becoming a sawhorse?


----------



## jar546 (May 18, 2016)

That would be a great benefit if I could see if that company would even talk to me about that.  Good idea, LOL


----------



## ICE (May 18, 2016)

Your parody is a better commercial than anything that I can find on the product.  Quite well done..so much so that they should be happy to reward you.


----------



## ICE (May 23, 2022)

This should be a sticky thread....


----------

